# Wood frames



## TheManStan (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey guys,
I have been researching wood frame bicycles for some time now. There are actually a few manufacturers that offer high quality pieces but my mind is set on these:
Materia Bikes

Does anyone has any experience with this brand? 
They are based in Europe and it looks like they know what they are doing. 

Let me know.:cornut:


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Looks like a pointless design that is aimed at hipsters with too much money......


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

no thanks.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Here, you can DIY for cheaper:
https://calfeedesign.com/calfee-bamboo-diy-kit/

But if you can do that, wouldnt it actually be easier all around to use lumber from Lowe's?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

No Time Toulouse said:


> Looks like a pointless design that is aimed at hipsters with too much money......


The one on the main page is just one of the many frame types they make.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

.je said:


> Here, you can DIY for cheaper:
> https://calfeedesign.com/calfee-bamboo-diy-kit/
> 
> But if you can do that, wouldnt it actually be easier all around to use lumber from Lowe's?


But that's for a grass bike, not a wooden bike...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Tachycardic said:


> But that's for a grass bike, not a wooden bike...


I was thinking the same thing about that.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

A wooden bike holds no interest for me, but I sure would like to try wooden rims. I'm kinda thinkin' that sew ups on wooden rims would be a hell of a nice ride.

Ghisallo Wooden Rims Eshop  Turismo/Touring - tubular - Tubular Rims - Rims  wooden rims, mudguards, handlebars, frameworks


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Some thoughts from me -

You're posting in the "beginners corner" about frames costing many thousand Euros?
This is your first post.
You're not from the company that makes these frames by any chance are you?


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Mike T. said:


> Some thoughts from me -
> 
> You're posting in the "beginners corner" about frames costing many thousand Euros?
> This is your first post.
> You're not from the company that makes these frames by any chance are you?


He's a sockpuppet, I'm certain. Only a beginner with more sense than money would buy such a bike.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

No Time Toulouse said:


> He's a sockpuppet, I'm certain. Only a beginner with more sense than money would buy such a bike.


Maybe you meant more money than sense?


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

velodog said:


> A wooden bike holds no interest for me, but I sure would like to try wooden rims. I'm kinda thinkin' that sew ups on wooden rims would be a hell of a nice ride.
> 
> Ghisallo Wooden Rims EshopÂ* Turismo/Touring - tubular - Tubular Rims - Rims Â*wooden rims, mudguards, handlebars, frameworks


I would absolutely try a wooden frame, but they are all so expensive. For much less money, and if you're willing to DIY, going bamboo makes more sense. Calfee's got a decent kit, but requires a tool set, which 1) is out of stock, and 2) costs more than the frame kit. I'm considering these guys: Shop Bamboo - Bamboo Bicycle Club - Uk Bamboo Bicycle building workshop 

Their prices have gone up over the past few months. I guess they're popular.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

gee, the OP sounds so genuine.

just a regular joe on the forum who starts his posting history asking about wood bikes. 

he's looking for 'opinions,' but is set on one brand...'cause they know what they're doing...

yeah, sure...


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I want one with a woodpeckers nest in lieu of a basket.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

velodog said:


> Maybe you meant more money than sense?


Actually, I meant to say more fashion sense than real sense......this looks like it's aimed at some 'celebutard', or for use in a fashion shoot.


----------



## TheManStan (Mar 3, 2017)

Well the money isn't a factor for me I'm well in my 40ties and this wouldn't be my first MTB... 

I must agree that these bicycles are more of a design statement pieces and I think that's what you get when you look for a wooden frame bike anyway. 

I apologize for posting in the wrong section, I'm new to this. 
I'm too old for this forum.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

TheManStan said:


> Well the money isn't a factor for me I'm well in my 40ties and this wouldn't be my first MTB...
> 
> I must agree that these bicycles are more of a design statement pieces and I think that's what you get when you look for a wooden frame bike anyway.
> 
> ...


Not sure why you'd think that, but just a FYI... I was older than you when I joined this forum.

As to the bike, I wouldn't buy one simply based on my (likely flawed) preconceived notions. I grew up with steel, so it's gotta be the best frame material, right? :wink5:

It's your money, so your decision. Whether or not you'll look back at some point and do it again, it'll be an experience.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

I think he meant "more cents than money" (or perhaps "more scents than money")!


velodog said:


> Maybe you meant more money than sense?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

TheManStan said:


> I'm too old for this forum.


You are? How old are you? I've probably got you beat unless you're really really old.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

TheManStan said:


> Well the money isn't a factor for me I'm well in my 40ties and this wouldn't be my first MTB...
> 
> I must agree that these bicycles are more of a design statement pieces and I think that's what you get when you look for a wooden frame bike anyway.
> 
> ...


I'm in my 40s and grew up with steel too. Like others here, I've been there and done that on other frame materials (other than bamboo and wood), and still prefer the feel of a well-made steel bike. 

I think when a new guy comes to a beginners sub-forum asking about wooden bikes and then posts a website for a bougey company, this raises suspicions about ulterior motives. It's much easier for the skeptics in us to imagine you as a company employee using this forum as a kind of subterfuge to advertise. Most of who we consider to be as true beginners would be asking about offerings from bikes direct, or from the big companies like Trek, Specialized, or Giant--not Materia, who like Coh&Co of Denmark, Aceteam of Germany, and Kiem from France, represent the upper echelon, and more obscure, side of cycling.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd be worried about termites.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

SPlKE said:


> I'd be worried about termites.


That's why you need a woodpeckers nest, dumby!


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

duriel said:


> That's why you need a woodpeckers nest, dumby!


That reminds me of a joke. It's one of those jokes that has a dumb word switch at the end.

It has the word nest in it and birds.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Renovo has been making hardwood frames for years. They used to make only road frames, but now they also make MTB frames. To the person that said "for hipsters with a lot of money," you might be on to something. Renovo is located in Portland. 

https://renovobikes.com/pages/bikes


----------

